# Wall Street Journal praises Nook Color!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703662804576188901890884360.html

I agree with the writer's comments that embracing this trend may be a good way for Barnes & Noble to stay relevant vs. the Kindle.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------

